
Robozzle, a programming-inspired puzzle game [Silverlight] - mlinsey
http://www.robozzle.com/
======
mquander
This is an absolutely fantastic game for learning recursion concepts! I'm
going to give this to my nothin'-but-C++ programmer friend and see if it
stretches his brain.

Many of the harder puzzles are both beautiful and challenging.

------
delayclose
For the silverlight-impaired, Light-Bot is a similar game and works in Flash

<http://armorgames.com/play/2205/light-bot>

edit: Ah, I didn't notice there was a javascript version too. Oh well.

------
hagg0
looks like a ripoff of Light-bot game <http://armorgames.com/play/2205/light-
bot>

funny that they copy a game and make it more boring then the original, in
light bot you get to program robots in 2.5D and not arrows.

light-bot is better :edit: too late

~~~
pavelludiq
Checked them both out, light-bot doesn't seem to have conditionals. Don't want
to have recursion if its going to be infinite :D

------
yread
try level flooder! It's not hard but veeery cool to watch :)

~~~
latortuga
I got it right on the first try as sort of a guess and you're very right, I
was not expecting that and it was neat!

